# απόλυση (απαρχ.) = μη εθελοντική αποχώρηση



## Themis (Jul 8, 2011)

Για νεογλώσσα κάτι έχουμε ήδη αναφέρει. Σήμερα έπεσα πάνω σε κάτι που δεν μπορώ να μη μοιραστώ. Από τα Πολιτικά Παρασκήνια της Ελευθεροτυπίας (Παρασκευή 8/7/2011), με υπογραφή ΔΝΚ:


> *Μνημιονιακή... νεογλώσσα*
> Εμπνευσμένη από τη... νεογλώσσα (Newspeak) του Όργουελ είναι η μετάφραση του αναθεωρημένου Μνημονίου στα ελληνικά. Πέντε ημέρες μετά την επίσημη δημοσίευση στην ιστοσελίδα της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής των νέων δεσμεύσεων μεταξύ Ελλάδας και τρόικας, που αποτελούν απαράβατους όρους για την εκταμίευση της επόμενης δόσης και τη σύναψη του νέου δανείου, το υπουργείο Οικονομικών ανήρτησε ένα μέρος του κειμένου και στη δική του ιστοσελίδα.
> Ο όρος που προκάλεσε τις πιο μεγάλες αντιδράσεις ήταν οι απολύσεις, σε περίπτωση που μετά από 12 μήνες εφεδρείας δεν βρεθεί νέα θέση εργασίας. Το μεταφρασμένο κείμενο αναφέρεται σε “μη εθελοντικές αποχωρήσεις”. Η ελληνική γλώσσα δίδει πολλές επιλογές ώστε δύσκολα μέτρα να γίνονται πιο... ευκολοχώνευτα.


Ό,τι αισθήματα κι αν προκαλούνται στον καθένα, οφείλουμε να υποκλιθούμε μπροστά στο αριστούργημα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2011)

Θεωρώ ότι ακόμα πιο αριστουργηματικό στη νεογλωσσική (ευφημιστική) χροιά του είναι το αγγλικό *let someone go*:

(informal) to officially tell someone that they can no longer work at a job:
_John was let go after it was discovered that he stole some files._

Ε, να μη σας κρατάμε...


----------



## Palavra (Jul 8, 2011)

Εμένα πάλι το αγαπημένο μου είναι το Υπουργείο Προστασίας του Πολίτη, που μου θυμίζει το Υπουργείο Αγάπης.


----------



## daeman (Jul 8, 2011)

...
Χτες το βράδυ, σε επιμέλεια παιδικής ταινίας κινουμένων σχεδίων, παρακαλώ, συνάντησα αυτό το ωραίο (παρανοϊκός επιστήμονας και δικτάτορας σε μια άλλη διάσταση ξεναγεί τον doppelgänger του στο προεδρικό μέγαρο):

-Τhis is my slave in this dimension.
-I prefer the term "indentured executive assistant".

μεταφρασμένο ως εξής:

-Από δω ο δούλος μου σε αυτή τη διάσταση.
-Προτιμώ τον όρο "άμισθος διοικητικός βοηθός".

Έβγαλα το καπέλο στον Αμερικανό σεναριογράφο και τώρα δα σκεφτόμουνα σε ποιο νήμα να το ποστάρω, αλλά προβλέψατε. Αχρείαστο να 'ναι αυτό το νήμα, δυστυχώς όμως δεν το βλέπω.


----------

